# Numb rectum muscles?



## laura123 (Aug 6, 2003)

I think that my actual rectum muscles are numb, b/c I don't have the urge to push, and it feels like it's a little difficult too. Like the muscles are lazy.I started taking magnesium supplements yesterday, about 500 mg all together, but do not feel any difference at all. Is there anything I should be taking to make my rectum muscles less numb? Or will the magnesium eventually help that too? I've heard there are certain suppositories that can relax the anal muscles, is that true?


----------



## djsimm (Aug 9, 2003)

I too have this problem. My doctor advised it was a weak sphincter. After seeing many doctors, I went to a gynecologist who advised a gynecological surgeon. To have surgery next month for fecal and bladder incontinence. Quite common with women who have had large birth babies and IBS with constipation. All that pushing and straining weakens the muscles and no exercise or pill or vitamin will fix. Have you seen a gynecologist?DJ


----------



## laura123 (Aug 6, 2003)

No I haven't. This started a month ago, after I started taking birth control pills. After doing some research I figured out that women taking estrogen or birth control pills might have to increase in their magnesium intake, so I made that connection w/ my constipation.I'm only 17 and have never had children or anything, so I don't understand how my sphicnter could be so weak from straining.I just wish something would help.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Please read my thread on flatulence incontinece in the gas forum. Most of the info there I got from A paper on Fecal Incontinence. You can get a rectal sensation test done and biofeedback helps to improve rectal sensation. I am doing the manometry on Tues and hope to start biofeedback in September


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

This is the thread http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...c;f=27;t=001251 Also you might have pelvic floor dysfunction if you find it hard to push. Biofeedback is useful for that too


----------



## Stedwell (Jan 5, 2003)

HiI've been reading your posts with interest. I also have a sort of numbness in my rectum Sometimes a stool just sits there and I have no sensation of needing to go. I had a very rough (forceps) delivery with my first baby and lots of stitches. I am positive that that is how my problems started. I am under 5 foot and both my babies were above average weight. I have lots of constipation and bloating but the docs are just not interested and after nearly 2 years I am tired of asking all the time for treatment. Is there anybody who has found any ways of dealing with this problem other than surgery?


----------



## barenakedlady (Aug 9, 2003)

Hi Laura,I just wanted to say that although I do have someof the symptoms that some people here describe, I am concerned when you say you are only 17 years old, and that the symptoms of constipation, etc.,only started when you went on the pill a month ago. I am worried that you may be diagnosing yourself too soon. Have you talked to your doctor about these symptoms? Have you thought about going on another form of birth control to see if your digestive system returns to normal, which at least would be a good way of finding out if this is IBS or some other problem, or just a reaction to the birth control pills that possibly can be dealt with another way? I saw your other post and see the panic and stress in it, and wish you could relax. You will not die from not going to the bathroom for 3 days, even though I know it is painful. I have not been either. It hurts. But I am concerned that you are possibly misdiagnosing yourself, and not seeing the problem, unless I misunderstood something. If I did, I am sorry. Gosh, I keep meaning to write for help for myself, and ended writing for Chopper and for you! My time will come-LOL!


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Stedwell, biofeedback is not surgery. It is using a visual device which can alert you to the sensation of stool or gas so that you become more attuned to these sensations. Also it trains you to squeeze the muscles better as you look at a device which measures squeeze pressure. In some cases it can train you to push the right muscles as often we strain on or push the wrong muscles.


----------



## 2btrue (Jul 22, 2003)

I think that instead of second guessing yourself it would be easier if you found out exactly what is wrong with you that way you know what you have to treat and what you are dealing with.A good way to determine what is going on with sensation, sphinicer muscles and all the functioning of your rectal and anal muscles would be to have a anal manometry and defocography, this could also determine why you are constipated and could be the cause of it. Both tests are easy to do and dont require sedation or anything. Have you asked your doc about theses tests? They dont suggest it usually, you have to do the suggesting.I had my colon removed and only now, they are doing the tests on me. They forgot to do them before ... can you imagine!!


----------



## barenakedlady (Aug 9, 2003)

Hi again,I am not sure why my message got posted twice, but the reason I post again is that I did you a disservice by not reading your initial post, (17 and Constipated,etc.). I did not realize you were taking the pill for regulation of yourperiod. However, I still think that MD's can really get us into trouble by precribing one thingand then not paying attention to the secondary side effects, which may become equally or moreproblematic, than the primary problem. You reallyNEED to talk to your doctor. You do not want to risk getting involved with the whole IBS syndromeif you don't have to!!! And please be careful with those laxatives--taking that many in a day is going to make you psychologically dependent if you are stressed out-which you are! Keep drinking water-it really does help. And if there is any way you can talk to your doctor about alternative methods of regulating your period, do.


----------

